# incredible - nvidia doesn't work even if it should...

## hilbertAx

Hi everybody!

I'm running Gentoo on my notebook HP zd7229ea. I'm basically a newbie with Gentoo.

I have a big problem:

with nvidia drivers, X locks up.

I get blank screen, and then if I switch to a console, 

the screen is weird, until I reboot without nvidia drivers.

Driver nv works well, though.

The thing I don't understand is that I don't get any errors in the log files.

Everything seems fine to me, from the logs.

It also seems to me that even if I don't see nothing, kdm is up and running:

if I write (without seeing anything) my username and pass, then the hd works

as if it was loading normally kde.

Here are the logs:

uname -a:

```

Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

```

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:        Supported

AGP Rates:     8x 4x 

Registers:     0x1f000e1b:0x1f004302

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

```

Host Bridge:     Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:        Supported

AGP Rates:     8x 4x 

Registers:     0x1f004a1b:0x00000b02

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

```

Status:     Enabled

Driver:     AGPGART (inactive)

AGP Rate:     8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:        Enabled

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               4818132  - 

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    Load   "glx"

#    Load "extmod"

#    SubSection   "extmod"

#   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

#    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "speedo"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "keyboard"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option   "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   30.0-96.0         # multisync

    VertRefresh      50.0-160.0        # multisync

    ModeLine "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -HSync +VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Card1"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option    "NvAgp"    "1"

    Option   "HWcursor" "on"

    Option   "IgnoreEDID"   "true"

    Option   "CursorShadow"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen1"

    Device   "Card1"

    Monitor   "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1440x900" "1024x768" "640x480"

        ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "X.org Configured"

    Screen   0   "Screen1"   0   0

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

xorg log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 22 16:52:21 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 103c,006a rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0324 card 103c,006a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,006a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1524,1411 card 3800,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1524,0510 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 05,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12f4 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd23fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX Go5200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd1000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:45 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD1000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5200

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.33.b2

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz, 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel Input Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

kdm log:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 22 16:52:21 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

Creating menu entries for kdm in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config/kdm/sessions...

QImage::convertDepth: Image is a null image

QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image

```

glx gears

```

Error: couldn't open display (null)

```

Maybe I didn't configure the kernel right? How do I know from make menuconfig if agpgart is supported? It says it is disabled.

Please, any advice would be great.

Ah, I forgot, of course I'm using nvidia latest driver, the 1.6 something. I tried downloading from nvidia site and also emerging it (the masked version).

----------

## transienteagle

Hilbertax,

Could you try an experiment and take out that nicely crafted modeline for the moment (dont forget subsection display) and see if you can get up a default 1024*768 using the nvidia driver and let me know what happens.

rgds

TE

----------

## hilbertAx

Hello TE,

thank you for the superfast reply,

I commented out the "Modeline" line and the "Modes" line in subsection display (good that you remembered me about it... I would have surely forgotten), and still everything happens like I explained in my post. Only, from the logs, it seems that xorg is running at 1024*768 this time.

The laptop has got a 17" widescreen monitor  which works well with the configuration I posted, just switching the driver to vesa or nv.

I have no idea what to do, maybe you have some other idea about what to do.

If the logs without that modeline can help I can post them.

Thank you.

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

A few things to try.  You're using nvidia's agp drivers at the moment (at least trying to use nvidia's driver first) due to 

```
Option    "NvAgp"    "1"
```

 in your xconf.  Since nvidia's agp drivers are generally more buggy than the kernel agp drivers I'd suggest commenting that line out and making sure you have the agp drivers for your system configured in the kernel.  Or, as a quick test, change it to 

```
Option    "NvAgp"    "0"
```

 to disable AGP altogether.  If it works with no agp then try switching to kernel AGP.  Next thing to try (or maybe try this first since it's arguably the more likely) is to alter how the nvidia module is loaded.  ATM you're enabling SBA which can cause instability so try turning it off in /etc/modules.d/nvidia (the comments in the file should explain how).

Cheers,

James

----------

## transienteagle

 *Quote:*   

>  and still everything happens like I explained in my post. Only, from the logs, it seems that xorg is running at 1024*768 this time

 

Hmmmm. What a great problem.

Certainly agree with james with respect to using the kernels AGP drivers.

Kernel configuration is the first place that I would start looking to resolve this problem (kernel AGP support is in Device drivers/character devices).

Take out everything that relates to Nvidia AGP support in your config.

Stop kdm running (I'am assuming that you are using it) at boot time.

use startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5 and lets see if we can get a bit more info on why this is not firing up properly.

rgds

TE

----------

## blueillusion

I suggest trying a different kernel. kernel 2.6.7 was the only kernel that would not work with my nvidia card. i suggest either 2.6.6 or 2.6.8.1

----------

## hilbertAx

Thank you for the support!

James:

I tried disabling both AGP and SBA (updating my modules), and nothing changed.

But I didn't try recompiling the kernel yet.

Now I am sure that kde is running because I can:

* log in in kde (always in a blank screen - but I see that the HD is working), 

* restart X,  

* and in a console I get the confirmation message that a user session has been terminated.

TE and blueillusion:

Looks like I posted in the right section then!   :Rolling Eyes: 

I think I will switch to a new kernel, but just to experiment a bit (and to learn something) I will try to follow TE's directions as well.

I still can't get how to stop x running automatically at startup (but I will look around a bit for it), and I'm wondering if to recomplie the kernel or to compile a new one all I need is just to follow again the steps in Gentoo's installation handbook, like I did the first time.

I will look for these answers and post again, soon.

----------

## transienteagle

rc-update del xdm default ought to help with stopping X running at boot.

when you are happy you just do rc-update add xdm default to restore X at boot time.

good luck.

 TE

----------

## Nermal

boot with pci=noacpi noapic

seriously, try it

----------

## hilbertAx

Hello TE,

thank you fot the hint on how to stop xdm at boot.

I also commented out the line "exec startkde" in /root/.xinitrc to exclude kde and I also took out the "SESSION" and "DISPLAYMANAGER" lines from rc.conf.

(I don't know if everything I did was needed)

I checked my kernel options with make menuconfig:

/dev/agpgart AGP support is checked, 

Direct Rendering Manager is checked,

but nvidia nforce chipset support is not checked.

I used startx -- -verbose 5 -logverbose 5

and of course evreything didn't work, as normal.

I am assuming now you'd like to see Xorg.0.log (unless there are other logs produced by the command you gave me).

Here it is:

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 24 15:35:17 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80010044, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 103c,006a rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 103c,006a rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 103c,006a rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0324 card 103c,006a rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 103c,006a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1524,1411 card 3800,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1524,0510 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 05,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,006a rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12f4 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd23fffff (0x400000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX Go5200 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd1000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6106

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6106  Wed Jun 23 08:14:45 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Found 1 PCI NVIDIA devices

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x101fe

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGP disabled per request

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD1000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): Found 2 CRTCs on board

(II) NVIDIA(0): Supported display device(s): CRT-0, DFP-0, TV-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Boot display device(s): DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX Go5200

(II) NVIDIA(0): Chip Architecture: 0x30

(II) NVIDIA(0): Chip Implementation: 0x34

(II) NVIDIA(0): Chip Revision: 0xa3

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.34.20.33.b2

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Bus detected as PCI

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Enabled display device(s): DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Mapping display device 0 (DFP-0) to CRTC 1

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not probing EDIDs.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Processing requested modes for display device DFP-0:

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1440x900"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):      "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using hsync range of 30.00-96.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor1: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Mode "1440x900": 106.5 MHz, 55.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 133.5 MHz, 95.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "960x720": 117.0 MHz, 90.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "928x696": 109.2 MHz, 86.4 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "896x672": 102.4 MHz, 83.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd2004000 - 0xd2005fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd2007000 - 0xd20077ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd2007800 - 0xd20078ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cbf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000204f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000201f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001ce0 - 0x00001cff (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001cc0 - 0x00001cdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Memory and vga registers mapped

(II) NVIDIA(0): kernel module enabled successfully

(II) NVIDIA(0): Interrupts enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): Boot display device(s): DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): No MetaMode found for mode "1440x900"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900"

(II) NVIDIA(0): First mode initialized

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Visuals set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): Pixmap depths set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): GLX visuals set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): Framebuffer set up

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): Default colormap initialized.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Palette loaded

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) NVIDIA(0): Screen initialization complete

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel Input Handler" (type: Other)

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

To my ignorant eyes it seems similar to the previous one, it just says that everything is working and initialized, except a few fonts.

Another thing I don't understand is why glxgears gives "null device" as output, if everything seems working.

Maybe you understand something out of this...

----------

## hilbertAx

Hello Nermal,

I gave it a try adding "pci=noacpi pci=noapic" in my grub.conf, in the "kernel ..." line, and updating the MBR.

I guess that's what you meant (I repeat it, I'm a newbie).

Nothing seems changed, though. The same problem again.

----------

## transienteagle

hilbertax,

Hmmm that gave a lot more clues didnt it...............not

Could we try and eliminate your xorg.conf as a problem.

Could you 

(1) make a backup copy of your current xorg file

(2) substitute the following config and post the results of the log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Files"
> 
>     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
> ...

 

regards

TE

----------

## hilbertAx

Hi TE!

Thank you!

I hope it didn't take you too long the conf file.

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux uampiro 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 #1 SMP Wed Oct 20 13:33:17 UTC 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 October 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Oct 24 19:58:06 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 59 of section Extensions in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   "Extensions" is not a valid section name.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## LooseCannon

Hey hilbertAx, I've been having the exact same problem this weekend trying to get kde running.  

First of all, I had the "no screens found" error coming up when I manually altered the xorg.conf.new file found in /etc/X11.

Since I couldn't even boot into KDE I decided to run "Xorg -configure".  I took the output from that command and changed a few things and did a "startx" again and it booted this time but just went to a black screen.

I've been looking all over these forums and it sounds like the latest version of the nvidia drivers might be causing us these problems.  I've read that people can run X fine with the 4496 drivers but anything higher causes this black screen to appear.

Now my question is can anyone give me detailed instructions on how to get rid of the new nvidia drivers and emerge the older ones?  I am fairly new to Gentoo as well and can't figure out quite how to do this.

----------

## zortech

 *LooseCannon wrote:*   

> Now my question is can anyone give me detailed instructions on how to get rid of the new nvidia drivers and emerge the older ones?  I am fairly new to Gentoo as well and can't figure out quite how to do this.

 

First unmerge the installed drivers:

```
emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

Then emerge the older drivers:

```

 emerge "=nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3" "=nvidia-glx-1.0.4496-r2"

```

An finally run 

```
opengl-update nvidia

```

----------

## LooseCannon

@zortech - Thanks for the help.  I used the commands and they worked without a problem.  However, those old drivers created a module that wouldn't load for me unfortunately.

So I searched some more on the forums and found something that fixed my problem!  Instead of using emerge I went directly to Nvidia's site and downloaded their latest drivers for Linux and ran the script.  When prompted to download a precompiled module you say no and it compiles a custom one for you.  Then I just did: 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

rebooted and X started up perfectly.

So you might want to give that a shot if you are still having problems.

----------

## transienteagle

loosecannon / Zortech;

Good work peeps although it is frustrating to drop down a release, I  have noticed in the forums that there are a lot.......and I mean a lot.......of people having issues with the latest drivers.

I'am actually using the latest version of xorg with the latest version of the nvidia drivers, and for the first time in a long time have not had the slightest trouble; previously I had always had trouble with my modeline in upgrading nvidia drivers.

hilbertAx,

Hope you are having a bit more sucess today. The extensions section is a new thing with the latest release of Xorg. You could just comment out this section and try the config again (or re-emerge xorg...............and go to sleep).

Other things to look for (which I have come across, and been mentioned to me, in the last 24hrs) are console framebuffers and specific video settings within grub (or lilo) which may interfere with the nvidia drivers. I cant vouch for these.

Let me know if you require any further assistance (such as it was.)

many regards

TE

----------

## LooseCannon

Well I am no expert or anything but from my viewpoint I would say

the problem is with the emerged nvidia drivers.  When you download

the latest nvidia drivers directly from nvidia.com they worked for me

without a problem.  I can post my xorg.conf when I get home later if hilbertAx or anyone else needs it. 

Anyway I am glad these forums are here or I would have given up by this point   :Cool: 

----------

## hilbertAx

Hello everyone!

I tried every single advice written in this post and nothing worked.

It seems I'm out of luck.

I even compiled a different kernel, gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 and still the same old problem represents.

I think I will use "nv" for a while.

Everything works now, except 3D acceleration and  integrated wireless (but that's another story...).

TE:

I tried to comment the "extensions" part in the conf file you posted, but nothing changed.

Ah, I re-emerged xorg, by the way.

And yes, I'm using grub but I have no specific settings in my grub.conf.

Thank you very very much for your help.

----------

## lun_IX

Hey there!

I'd exactly the same problem!!! I found out, that i had nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 but nvidia-glx-1.0.5336.

What worked for me:

unmerged kernel and glx

merged nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2

merged nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

set driver from "nv" to "nvidia"

and it worked!!!!!

----------

## malloc

 *hilbertAx wrote:*   

> Hello Nermal,
> 
> I gave it a try adding "pci=noacpi pci=noapic" in my grub.conf, in the "kernel ..." line, and updating the MBR.
> 
> I guess that's what you meant (I repeat it, I'm a newbie).
> ...

 

Regarding this option it wouldn't change anything because the line is wrong. 

It should be pci=noapic noacpi

----------

## zortech

I've heard that new kernels (>= 2.6.9) cause problems with nvidia drivers.

If you use one, you can obtain the patch (nvidia-compat.diff) at http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/

----------

## lun_IX

like i've said above i've got it working without any patches! Just remerged the nvidia-kernel and glx and it works!

----------

